

Tahoe: A Secure Distributed Filesystem - bootload
http://allmydata.org/~warner/pycon-tahoe.html


======
secorp
Yes, Brian presented at PyCon a couple weeks ago. Tahoe is the open-source
project that we are working on together along with a few other guys. We also
are involved in the commercial entity Allmydata.com which uses Tahoe as a
back-end. We sell a managed storage service on top of a grid of servers that
we maintain.

Oh, I should add that we are having a HackFest at our office tonight! I know
it's short notice, but every month or so we order pizza and beer and have a
couple loose presentations, usually about distributed systems. Anybody is free
to come, consume, present, or just sit in a corner and program. Logistics are
below: [http://allmydata.org/pipermail/tahoe-
dev/2008-March/000462.h...](http://allmydata.org/pipermail/tahoe-
dev/2008-March/000462.html)

------
bootload
Found this via a twisted article & remembered that
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=secorp> is working on this as well ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=108139>

------
Herring
What's the use, when you can get terabyte USB drives these days? It's
impressive engineering don't get me wrong, but..

~~~
inovica
I can think of several reasons: 1) How often do you remember to plug your USB
drive into your laptop to do your backups 2) What if your machine and your USB
drive are caught in a fire, burglary etc

I could go on, but whats the point :)

~~~
cstejerean
From my perspective the ideal solution involves a network attached 1TB+ of
storage which all my machines can back up to (similar to Time Capsule). This
drive in turn should rsync to one or more off-site locations.

You have some cool technology, don't get me wrong. But from a user perspective
I don't care how my data is stored as long as I know I have n copies, where n
depends on my paranoia level (one local and one remote copies probably works
for most people).

~~~
inovica
Agreed. I have a time capsule here (works very well) but we're also looking at
this technology to provide that added backup level. As we all know, its only
after a disaster that many people put solutions in place

------
dhouston
what's the latency like? there's no way these things can feel like local
filesystems.

~~~
wmf
It's for backup; the latency is mostly irrelevant. Tahoe sounds cool, but I
think it's a stretch to call it a filesystem.

